
KrispNet – Voice Playback with Deep Learning - rayshan
https://2hz.ai/blog/hd-voice-playback
======
RobLach
The KrispNet audio sounds similar to overly compressed audio filled with
artifacts. The ffmpeg interpolated audio sounds better to me.

Not a bad idea though and will probably be a thing with proper refinement.

------
tasty_freeze
Oddly, the original and ffmpeg versions play fine on firefox (win 7, 64b,
version 67.0), but the krisp version doesn't respond when clicked. I don't
understand why not, as all samples are links to .wav files. It works on
chrome.

------
equalunique
Wasn't able to play any KrispNet samples from the Firefox browser I am running
on my Ubuntu laptop.

------
htmk
This seems really good, is the code open source?

~~~
azinman2
Really? It sounded worse to me. Very artificial / codec-y.

